# Where to find runners with wheels!



## gauloise (12 Jun 2006)

Sorry about the title but I do not know the correct term for these runners that children have with wheels in them! I'd be grateful if someone could let me know where I could buy theses for a 7 year old and an idea of cost.

Many thanks!


----------



## NHG (12 Jun 2006)

Any sports shop


----------



## jammacjam (12 Jun 2006)

They are called heelys (sorry not sure of spelling) , you can buy them in sports shops that sell trainers like champion or those sort of places and they are over a hundred euro.


----------



## joeysully (12 Jun 2006)

I dont know where to get them but if ya find out id love to know if they come in a size 12. think we could all do with a pair make getting aroud a bit Faster


----------



## Round Tuit (12 Jun 2006)

hmmm joey - 
love men with big feet!! size 12 eh.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jun 2006)

Here's a [broken link removed] that ships to Ireland. There are lots of them on [broken link removed], too — my 10-year-old is demanding them for her next birthday!


----------



## joeysully (12 Jun 2006)

Round Tuit said:
			
		

> hmmm joey -
> love men with big feet!! size 12 eh.


Time and a place for that sort of talk! 
This gal is just trin to find some rollies and you obviously hav'nt come off pullin mode after the weekend


----------



## sam78 (12 Jun 2006)

I ordered some from this place [broken link removed] on the reccommendation of someone on a different website and am awaiting delivery of them at the moment...ordered 2 pairs and including delivery worked out at approx 90 euro for the 2 pairs.

I dont think they are official heely's but looking at the price of them in champion sports (who are also sold out until next month apparently in most shops) they are approx 100 euro a pair


----------



## TarfHead (12 Jun 2006)

sam78 said:
			
		

> I ordered some from this place .. I dont think they are official heely's but looking at the price of them in champion sports (who are also sold out until next month apparently in most shops) they are approx 100 euro a pair


 
There was a website listed in the Irish Times Saturday magazine last week about another site that does these yokes for less than half the price of the official ones. I'll post it here if I can find it. I believe it is different to the URLs already included here.


----------



## Messy (12 Jun 2006)

Smyth's Toystore Carrickmines had some last week €90 a pair.


----------



## gauloise (12 Jun 2006)

Thanks for all the replies but at 90-100 euro a pair and the rate at which she is currently outgrowing shoes I think I 'll come up with something else though I might look into that website in more detail Sam78 as they do seem a lot cheaper.
Thanks again for all the replies


----------



## europhile (12 Jun 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> There was a website listed in the Irish Times Saturday magazine last week about another site that does these yokes for less than half the price of the official ones. I'll post it here if I can find it. I believe it is different to the URLs already included here.



I think it was wholemoontrading.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jun 2006)

europhile said:
			
		

> I think it was wholemoontrading.


 
Correct - & we've ordered a pair from there for the small boy.


----------



## sam78 (13 Jun 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> Correct - & we've ordered a pair from there for the small boy.


 
Have you received yours yet...I ordered mine from wholemoontrading on June 1st but not here yet (although there was a bank holiday floating around in the mix as well which might explain the delay!!) 

Just also to add  the OP that if your in a hurry there is someone on www.magicmum.com in the products corner selling them for 40 euro for a size 12 !!!


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jun 2006)

sam78 said:
			
		

> Have you received yours yet...I ordered mine from wholemoontrading on June 1st ..


 
Order was filed last weekend (Sun 11 June).


----------



## ontour (24 Jun 2006)

would recommend a little reading about the accidents and injuries caused by Heelys...  not saying they are any worse than letting the kid go skateboarding on a half pipe  but I saw the injuries over in Asia a year or two ago when they were big over there and it was not pretty.


----------



## Setanter (14 Jul 2006)

Just for the record, order two pairs (sisters). Quality was fine, shipping took two weeks to arrive but all in all good value


----------



## Markjbloggs (14 Jul 2006)

Know a kid who broke his arm on one of these - be careful>


----------



## Ciaran (14 Jul 2006)

Incidentally, from observation, they appear to have a negative impact on children's posture. Have a look at the way kids walk when the wheels are disengaged - seems very difficult and awkward. Personally, and i'm no medic, they seem like a very bad idea.


----------



## gauloise (14 Jul 2006)

Thanks for all the replies but we went for "moon shoes" instead...they fit all the family and are a fraction of the price of wheelies though perhaps do not have the same street cred!


----------



## Darth Vader (17 Jul 2006)

That web-site link for wholemoontrading doesnt seem to work now. Is there any other address for them?


----------

